# Military quote of the day



## Bill Lins

"When I joined the military it was illegal to be homosexual,

then it became optional.

I'm getting out before it becomes mandatory."

Rec'd from Sgt/Maj. W.E. Steigerwald, USMC (ret.)


----------



## JTM

so he's quitting the military because they might/do allow homosexuality?


----------



## drapetomaniac

You know, I have to laugh sometimes at the idea of the roughest, tough as nails, of our society getting squeamish over this.


----------



## Wingnut

I take it you have never served?


----------



## drapetomaniac

Obviously (I guess).   But many gay men have and are.

But let's not pretend as if there is total agreement on this either by those who have.


----------



## S.Courtemanche

I did over 20 years in the military in a combat MOS and have deployed several times. I do not have any issues with serving with a gay man/woman whatsoever, in fact I have in the past and would have their back as they would have mine! The individual I mention I would serve with again at a drop of the hat as he was a damn good soldier!

 

Steve


----------



## JTM

Wingnut said:


> I take it you have never served?


 nope.  however, i work with them all the time, and there was even 1 or 2 in the locker room when i played football.

so, why shouldn't homosexuals be in the military?


----------



## drapetomaniac

Here's an example where the current policy decreases our security:

"The lack of qualified translators has been a pressing issue for some time â€” the Army had filled only half its authorized positions for Arabic translators in 2001. Cables went untranslated on Sept. 10 that might have prevented the terrorist attacks on Sept. 11. Today, the American Embassy in Baghdad has nearly 1,000 personnel, but only a handful of fluent Arabic speakers.
...
My supervisors did not want to lose me. Most of my peers knew I was gay, and that didnâ€™t bother them. I was always accepted as a member of the team. And my experience was not anomalous: polls of veterans from Iraq and Afghanistan show an overwhelming majority are comfortable with gays. Many were aware of at least one gay person in their unit and had no problem with it.
..
consider: more than 58 Arabic linguists have been kicked out since â€œdonâ€™t ask, donâ€™t tellâ€ was instituted. How much valuable intelligence could those men and women be providing today to troops in harmâ€™s way?"
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/08/opinion/08benjamin.html


----------



## Wingnut

If he didnt tell and the supervisor didnt ask how was it known?

I never had a problem with serving with homosexuals.  Knew many including 2 that worked for me for a short time before they were booted out (unrelated issues).


----------



## JTM

well, if they ever wanted to you use it against you, couldn't they?


----------



## Hippie19950

I think ALL of you missed the point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It being made MANDATORY to BE Homosexual....... I'd walk away from that too, I prefer my present preference, but won't belittle another, "turn them out", or work against them based on their preferences. I just don't agree with it for myself, as was the Sgt/Major's preference. I was not subjected to anyone that I was aware of when I was in. At that time, it was definitely frowned upon anyway. Now in later life, it is more prevalent it seems, and has become a way of life for MANY. When I was in, and the units I served with, I am sure these folks would not have been welcome, or would not have lasted long in them. It was by request you got there, but it was total commitment you stayed. Different "strokes" for different folks. This is the Humor Section, so laugh some, and LIGHTEN UP when in here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

